
2016 European Software Development Salary Survey - BerislavLopac
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/2016-european-software-development-salary-survey
======
baptistem
why on earth should I log to view this content. Screw this website. have the
direct link here
[http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/2016-european-...](http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/2016-european-
software-development-salary-survey.pdf)

